# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Λιποχρωμικό κόκκινο με άσπρα φτερά

## ROSSIGNOL

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τέτοια πουλια λίγα λόγια για να γνωρίζουν περισσότερα

1) Ένα κόκκινο από διπλό παράγοντας απορροφούν πιο εύκολα μια κόκκινη χρωστική ουσία  από ένα ενιαίο κόκκινο παράγοντα. 

2) Ένας παράγοντας είναι μια σύζευξη από ένα κόκκινο Χ κίτρινο

3) Έναs διπλός παράγοντας στο καναρίνι είναι το αποτέλεσμα μιας σύνδεσης κόκκινο X κόκκινο 


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

ευχαριστουμε Τακη !

----------


## mitsman

Εξαιρετικο... το αγαπημενο μου καναρινι χρωματος!

----------


## tliotis

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!πανεμορφο πουλακι φυσικα!

----------


## panos70

Σε ευχαριστουμε Τακη πολυ ομορφο πουλακι

----------


## gianniskilkis

κ. Τάκη είναι η ιδέα μου ή έβαλες τελευταία πολύ τα ...χρωματιστά σου ??? Τι γίνεται ,μήπως βρήκες άλλη ...αγάπη??? χα χα χα!!!!

----------


## panos70

Το χρωμα παντα ξεχωριζει σε ενα συνολο  Γιαννη

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> κ. Τάκη είναι η ιδέα μου ή έβαλες τελευταία πολύ τα ...χρωματιστά σου ??? Τι γίνεται ,μήπως βρήκες άλλη ...αγάπη??? χα χα χα!!!!



Γενικά μου αρέσουν όλα τα πουλια τα μαλινουά υποχρεωτικά θα τα σταματήσω για κάποιο διάστημα όταν θα μετακομίσω, και μετά ξαναβλέπω, προς το παρόν μαθαίνω μαζί σας αυτά που χρειάζεται ένας εκτροφέας για τα καναρίνια χρώματος.

----------


## Gee1

Έχω 2 καναρίνια παρόμοια με αυτό της φωτογραφίας.Είναι τελικά κάποιας ράτσας; Εγώ τα είχα για απλά καναρίνια.

----------


## jk21

νομιζω οτι αν εχεις ακριβως το ιδιο ,η αναρτηση του Τακη ειναι σαφης : 
*Λιποχρωμικό κόκκινο με άσπρα φτερά*αν και μη καλος γνωστης των καναρινιων χρωματος εγω αυτο εχω καταλαβει

----------


## orion

ευχαριστούμε...

----------


## panathinaikaki

ειναι πραγματικα πανεμορφα!εχω ενα ζευγαρι τετοια καναρινια!ο αρσενικος του 11 και η θυληκια του 10!το κοριτσακι μου βεβαια μετα την περσινη πτεροροια εχει γινει πορτοκαλι αλλα εξακολουθει να ειναι πανεμορφη!εκανα καλα που τα εβαλα για ζευγαρωμα κυριε τακη?ειναι το ζευγαρι που εχω στο θεμα     
*Γεννήσαμε κι εμείιιιιις!!!!*

----------

